# Conditions for seedlings...



## biothanasis (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi all,

Does anyone know in which conditions should seedlings of Bulbophyllum, Chysis and Cattleya be growing? Any suggestions why roots dinimish (wrinkle and get dehydrated?) I potted them in clay bowls(?) so as not to get too wet!!! How often and how much should I fetrilize them?

Any other suggestion and inofmation is appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you very much...
Thanasis


----------



## Marco (Jul 13, 2007)

maybe you need higher humidity? and let the pot get drier? i wouldnt know all that much though i dont have any of the plants you listed aside from 2 catt hybrids


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 13, 2007)

I start recently deflasked seedlings in the shade until roots get established. Bulbos need to be constantly moist and good humidity is important.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 13, 2007)

Xmmm ... thank you both for the info...


----------



## Olga (Jul 15, 2007)

I have chysis aurea and cattleya seedlings growing in clay pots in very loose sphagnum. I soak them every other day as this combo in my conditions gets fairly dry in two days, and crispy dry in three. They grow wonderfully. I lost quite a few roots to dryness before I realized what was the culpit. But you have to evaluate your own conditions, as the same methods will not work for all.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 16, 2007)

Olga I think I was not becareful enough and we may have same conditions... I water them every or every other day now.... They are doing fine, but I don't know how often to fwertilise them and how much... Do you put the same quantity (volume) as water?

Thank you very very much...
Have fun....


----------



## Olga (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanasis ~ I don't realy feel like I can give advice about fertilizing. I use my regular orchid fertilizer about 1/2 strength every 3-4 watering, but I am not sure if it is the right way. So far they do not complain, but it has not been long enough to make any conclusions.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 19, 2007)

Hmmm... ok! Thank you anyway ...


----------



## Ellen (Jul 22, 2007)

"Seedlings" could mean a lot of things - are yours just deflasked or have they been growing for some time in a compot or individually? What medium are they planted in? Initially, seedlings need lots of water, so keep them continuously moist. My experience is that it's better to err on the side of what you think is too much water rather than too little. Fertilize them as you would adults of the same species.


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2007)

Troy Meyers (Meyers Conservatory) has a good treatise on starting seedlings.

As Ron pointed out lower light and high humidity are pretty important. I start all my seedlings in my indoor pleurothalid case.

70 to 80% humidity, 400 to 800 fc light, temps stay less than 85F, and a gentle breeze.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 25, 2007)

Ellen,

Seedlings have just been out of flask and I have potted them in a clay bowls - fine bark 10/1. Some seem to have dehydrated roots. Any suggestions?

Thank you very much Ellen and Rick...
Have fun...


----------



## Ellen (Jul 26, 2007)

Seedlings just out of flask need very high humidity and lots of water till they get established. I think the probability is very high that you haven't been giving them enough moisture. With a few exceptions, seedlings just out of flask do best growing in compots, planted in sphag or other moisture-retentive medium. If they're tiny seedlings planted in bark in individual pots, you may have a tough time getting them going. I would mist them every day and never let the medium go totally dry until they have grown new roots. It is not that uncommon for the flask roots to die off and new roots to grow, but dieback of roots due to dehydration is not good. Someone else suggested that you look at Troy Meyers' instructions on deflasking seedlings, and I would enthusiastically second this suggestion. I think for this batch of seedlings, the key is water, water, water!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 27, 2007)

Ellen you are superb.....
Thank you very much...

Best regards, Thanasis


----------

